# R34 GTR



## 34_GTR (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, 

As per the title, I am looking to buy an R34 GTR, standard or modified. 

Please PM me if you are thinking of selling or selling in the near future, or if you know of anyone who would consider selling.


----------



## JordanFoster (Dec 31, 2020)

HarlowJapAutos have a few in, a black v spec fresh import for 110K which I thought was pretty reasonable in today’s market!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

He is looking to resell not buy as his own id imagine so worn be buying from trade


----------



## 34_GTR (Dec 1, 2015)

matty32 said:


> He is looking to resell not buy as his own id imagine so worn be buying from trade


I am looking to buy one for myself not to sell.


----------

